# Warriors' Jackson fined



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The Golden State Warriors gave Stephen Jackson a vote of confidence, but the league still lowered the boom.
> 
> The swingman was fined $25,000 for "public statements detrimental to the NBA," the league announced on Tuesday. On Aug. 28, Jackson said that he would like to be traded to Cleveland, New York or one of the Texas teams.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And now after being suspended for 2 games he's given up his role as captain.



> Stephen Jackson, fresh off a two-game suspension for "conduct detrimental to the team," met with coach Don Nelson and general manager Larry Riley on Tuesday, practiced with the team and addressed the media. The headline of the 10-minute interview was Jackson's request to have his captain duties removed.
> 
> "I don't want these young guys to try to follow me," Jackson said. "I can't be a role model to guys who make the same amount of money as me. We're all in the NBA. I don't want to be a role model.
> 
> ...


http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/warriors/detail?&entry_id=49502

He's just asking to be traded right now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This whole thing is disgraceful...and doesnt bode well on Jackson. Still with so many young players on the team, they need to trade him.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

There don't seem to be any leader type of guys on the Warriors. Our vets are guys like Jackson, Maggette, Moore, George... Biedrins doesn't speak English and Ellis is an idiot.


----------

